# Quick wipe over



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Its been months since I washed it and amazing it's Sunday and it isn't raining. 

So, quick rinse and wipe over...


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

looking good wheels looking awesome:smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You don't need the 400R bumper Mook, looks sweet as is!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love the Alcons. The 33GTR looks great. Would look so good with the OE projector headlamps!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

certainly looks good mook :thumbsup: , i daren't show mine lol after not being in action for a much longer time than yours :nervous:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

she's a cracking looking machine mook well done fella


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. Kadir, one day along with a 400r number and than it will be perfect

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Less than 24 hours later...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

She still looks good and you know the next time you clean the car, it will be a much easier task!


----------

